# Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

da ich ja demnächst meinen Teich mit __ Moderlieschen und ein paar Goldfischen bestücken will habe ich mal wieder eine grundsätzliche Frage.

Hab schon öfters gelesen, daß man die Pumpe/Filter durchlaufen lassen soll. Hätte ich ansich auch kein Problem mit...

Andererseits behaupten auch einige, daß das Plätschern und die damit verbundene Unruhe an der Wasseroberfläche die Fische stören würde. 

Also doch mit Zeitschaltuhr begrenzt ein paar Stunden laufen lassen?

Wie wird das im Winter, muß ich da die Pumpe und den Filter abbauen?


----------



## CrimsonTide (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

filter muss 24 std. am tag durchströmt werden, da die im filter arbeitenden bakterien immer frisches wasser = sauerstoff brauchen, d.h. die pumpe muss laufen. plätscherndes wasser kann man eventuell abstellen, indem man einen wasserfall im by-pass betreibt, d.h. dass es dort nur tagsüber plätschert und nachts direkt in den teich geht (anderer rücklauf). das plätschernde geräusch stört aber eher die nachbarn


----------



## hoboo34 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Ich empfehle durchlaufen lassen. Meine Fische haben davon bislang noch keinen Schaden davongetragen.
Speziell in einem Teich mit Goldies empfiehlt sich die "Dauerpumpe". 



> Wie wird das im Winter, muß ich da die Pumpe und den Filter abbauen?


Ich baue meine Gerätschaften im Herbst (wenn die ersten Froste kommen) komplett ab.
Je nach Pumpe und Absenktiefe dieser kannst du die auch drin lassen. Dito mit dem Filter. Wenn der entsprechend geschützt steht muss man ihn nicht unbedingt abbauen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Servus Gabi

Bitte, Bitte, keine Goldfische ...... habe jetzt nicht nach deiner Teichgröße geschaut, aber Golfische sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig ...... und irgendwann, tritt wohl der Fall ein, daß du nicht mehr weißt wohin mit den Goldis 

Plätschern 
Wasserfall oder Bachlauf 

Bypass legen = Y-Stück am Filterauslauf einbauen > zwei Kugelhähne je Abgang zum abstellen, entweder Bachlauf/Wasserfall oder direkt in den Teich zurück (wobei das Schlauchende unter Wasser sein sollte)

Alles klar .....

Winter und durchgehender Betrieb wurde ja schon besprochen


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Aber ich wollte doch nur 4-5 Goldis. Tut mir leid, aber die müssen sein, da bleib ich stur. Bissle was buntes muss da drin schwimmen. :friede


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Hallo Gabi,

ich denke, bei Deiner Teichgröße sind ein paar Goldis (noch) kein Problem. Aber Deine Filteranlage (die von der Pumpe gespeist wird) solltest Du durchlaufen lassen. 

Edit: Die Fische stört das Plätschern bestimmt nicht - meine auf jeden Fall hängen am liebsten mitten drin.


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Mahlzeit

ein Filter der nicht läuft produziert Ammoniak und verbraucht Sauerstoff
beim Anfahren vergiftest Du Deinen Teich 

je nach Bauform und Volumen geht das langsamer oder schneller 

eine Drosselung von 1/4 h pro h sollte drin sein 

wenn sonst alles stimmt !

mfG


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Hallo Helmut,

wie sieht denn so ein Y-Stück aus? Mein Wasserauslauf hat einen Durchmesser von 7 cm bei einer Länge von ca. 4 cm. Ich habe da ein 1 m langes Abflussrohr draufgesteckt, damit das Wasser nicht in meine Anpflanzung pflatscht. Sieht aber nicht berauschend aus - ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Servus Gabi

So .....

Bekommst aber auch sicher im Baumarkt 

Wie sieht denn dein Filter aus ... Bild  .... das man das erkennen kann :beten


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

...noch ne Frage: was ist ein Kugelhahn? Ich wollte eigentlich was um das Wasseraustrittsloch zu verkleinern, verjüngen (weil ich ausser dem Rohr nichts gefunden habe was auf 7 cm Durchm. passt, habe ich erstmal das mitgenommen), sodaß man einen Schlauch dranmachen kann. Habe nämlich im I-Net schöne Steinatrappen aus Pyro gesehen, mit denen man dann einen kleinen Wasserfall machen kann. Mhm....
Oje, ich weiß nicht wie ich hier ein Foto hochladen kann. Werde es aber heute Abend denn mal probieren...


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Servus Gabi



> Oje, ich weiß nicht wie ich hier ein Foto hochladen kann. Werde es aber heute Abend denn mal probieren...



Steht in meiner Signatur 

Hier kannst testen .......


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Ganz vergessen

Sorry


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

[OT] oh Helmut - das ist doch der gleiche wie der hier  .[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Servus Elschen

[OT]Upps ... was für ein Preisunterschied ...... 

Arg .... :crazy

Habe mir deinen Link gleich abgespeichert [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*

Hallo Gabi,
Geh mal zu einem Koihändler, erzähl ihm was du vor hast und er wird dir das passende dafür geben. Inkl. Reduzierungen und was du sonst noch benötigst


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange laufen lassen?*







@ Helmut
das ist der Filter, aber ich habe eine andere Pumpe und kein UVC, Der Ausgang ist mit 7 cm angegeben, für diese Größe finde ich aber keinen passenden Kugelhahn....


@ Uwe

ich kenne keinen in unserer Gegend. Werde gleich mal googeln ob es im Raum Stuttgart Koihändler gibt. Bei Kölle-Zoo gibt es sowas auf jeden Fall leider nicht. Dort war ich als 1.

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

